# White Lady Shoots Black Man After Minor Traffic Accident



## Iwander (Jun 24, 2019)

There are more charges for a Georgia woman who allegedly murdered a man over a hit-and-run she wasn’t even really involved in. *Hannah Payne*, 22, now faces charges of malice murder, felony murder, aggravated assault, false imprisonment, and possession of a firearm during the commission of a crime, according to CBS 46.

This stems from an incident back on May 7 in Clayton County. According to police, Payne witnessed a car accident between *Kenneth Herring*, 62, and a semi-truck. Herring allegedly caused the crash by running a red light in his Dodge Dakota, Detective *Keon Hayward*testified at a hearing.

Herring did stop at that scene for about 15-20 minutes, the investigator said. Another witness–a state corrections officer with medic training–saw the crash, and spoke to Herring, said the detective. Based on his training, this witness suggested that Herring was having a medical emergency–a diabetic shock or something of that nature. For example, Herring was disoriented, displayed red-orange eyes, and had walked around a truck several times.

“He was asking, ‘What happened? Who hit me? What’s going on?”‘ Hayward testified.


Herring drove off after the witness advised him to sit back in his truck, according to testimony. This witness asked Payne to get the fleeing vehicle’s tag. Payne called 911 and followed Herring in her car, caught up, and blocked him in with her Jeep even though the 911 operator told her to stay away because it was safer.


 back in May. “She was in fear of her life. She felt that she needed to pull that gun to defend herself.”

He didn’t immediately respond to a Law&Crime request for comment.

Prosecutors, needless to say, view what happened quite differently.

“She’s using deadly force; she wasn’t faced with deadly force,” District Attorney *Tracy Graham Lawson* said last month. “You cannot claim self-defense and use deadly force unless you’re not the initial aggressor — she is.”

Herring’s widow, *Christine Herring*, responded to the news that the new charges meant Payne would no longer be out on bond.

“That is awesome. That’s all I got to say,” she said. “She was really, really wrong for what she did.”

[Screengrab via FOX 5 Atlanta]


Tags: Hannah Payne, Kenneth Herring


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 24, 2019)

People are crazy! Take a picture of the plate if you wanted to help. Doing too much. I hope the mans family finds some peace.


----------



## Iwander (Jun 24, 2019)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> People are crazy! Take a picture of the plate if you wanted to help. Doing too much. I hope the mans family finds some peace.


I just started following this case.  They are comparing to George Zimmerman.  And shes out on bond!!  That's crazy.  Shes claiming he grabbed her gun and shot himself


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 24, 2019)

I read in another article that her lawyer is trying to get the trial moved (Clayton county is majority black). Let's hope it doesn't work and this witch is stuck with a  jury of her "peers."


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 24, 2019)

All she had to do was get the tag number and then mind her business but they seem incapable of that.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Cheekychica (Jun 24, 2019)

"Prosecutors said Payne took the law into her own hands, following Herring after he hit another car, *blocking him in, shouting for him to get out and then firing*."

And has the nerve to try and squeeze out crocodile tears.


----------



## Laela (Jun 24, 2019)

I see she has Zimmerman Syndrome... she needs to be put away for her vigilante ways...


----------



## Kanky (Jun 24, 2019)

I really don’t understand these kinds of people. Minding your own business is free and easy. For some reason white folks feel deputized and entitled to police when it comes to black people.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 24, 2019)

White supremacists are already trying to help her out, she is probably one of them. 
https://newsone.com/3852691/hannah-payne-kenneth-herring-georgia-robocall/

Anyway I think that they are planning on letting her go. She was charged with a bunch of crimes that require intent to convict and it will be hard to prove that murder was her intention in this situation. There are a whole bunch of “you messed up and someone is dead,” type of crimes that she could be charged with but I don’t see where they did that.


----------



## Iwander (Jun 24, 2019)

Kanky said:


> White supremacists are already trying to help her out, she is probably one of them.
> https://newsone.com/3852691/hannah-payne-kenneth-herring-georgia-robocall/
> 
> Anyway I think that they are planning on letting her go. She was charged with a bunch of crimes that require intent to convict and it will be hard to prove that murder was her intention in this situation. There are a whole bunch of “you messed up and someone is dead,” type of crimes that she could be charged with but I don’t see where they did that.


I'm not a lawyer so just asking...in her 911 call she said she was going to shoot him does that show intent?  
She also was seen by several witnesses punching him in the face before she shot him...then afterwards she was recorded changing her clothes.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 24, 2019)

This one may not go the way of Zimmerman with all these witnesses, the man appearing to actually have a medical emergency, etc.  Also, her actions show that of a callous and cold person changing her clothes rather than trying to help the victim. This time everyone saw what happened rather than oops there’s a dead black person and no one was around to see what went down.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 24, 2019)

I’m also irritated with her best black friend swooping in with her cape on talking about how she doesn’t have a racist bone in her body . If she was my friend  I’d be dead silent and delete every association on SM.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 24, 2019)

Iwander said:


> I'm not a lawyer so just asking...in her 911 call she said she was going to shoot him does that show intent?
> She also was seen by several witnesses punching him in the face before she shot him...then afterwards she was recorded changing her clothes.


I didn’t see that part. 

I just hope that they haven’t overcharged her, which is what they often do when they want to let police officers off with a not guilty without looking like they didn’t try.


----------



## Iwander (Jun 24, 2019)

Kanky said:


> I didn’t see that part.
> 
> I just hope that they haven’t overcharged her, which is what they often do when they want to let police officers off with a not guilty without looking like they didn’t try.


They havent released the 911 tape yet but during the grand jury proceedings the detective testified that on the 911 call she said. "get out the car..get out the f'ing car.  I'm going to shoot you."

There were several witnesses who said she was punching him but he didnt hit her back ...she shot him in the stomach then a guy recorded her changing her shirt.
I hope that Mrs. Herring gets justice for her husband.  Watching her interviews makes me so sad for her.


----------



## Iwander (Jun 24, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I’m also irritated with her best black friend swooping in with her cape on talking about how she doesn’t have a racist bone in her body . If she was my friend  I’d be dead silent and delete every association on SM.


I saw that too...hard eye roll.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 24, 2019)

The article in the OP is cut off in the middle somewhere. Is there a link?

ETA- never mind, found it.


----------



## Laela (Jun 25, 2019)

There's always that "black friend" who has never seen nor heard no evil...



Everything Zen said:


> I’m also irritated with her best black friend swooping in with her cape on talking about how she doesn’t have a racist bone in her body . If she was my friend  I’d be dead silent and delete every association on SM.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 25, 2019)

Kanky said:


> I didn’t see that part.
> 
> I just hope that they haven’t overcharged her, which is what they often do when they want to let police officers off with a not guilty without looking like they didn’t try.





Iwander said:


> I'm not a lawyer so just asking...in her 911 call she said she was going to shoot him does that show intent?
> She also was seen by several witnesses punching him in the face before she shot him...then afterwards she was recorded changing her clothes.



The fact that they charged her with felony murder seems like a good thing. Felony murder is a killing that is murder by virtue of being committed during a felony (so, for example, something that would be involuntary manslaughter is considered murder if committed during a robbery, regardless of the elements of the killing). I can't of any of the well-known cases where the defendant was charged with felony murder.


----------



## Iwander (Jun 25, 2019)

Her family and friends..Black friend starts around 4:05ish


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jun 26, 2019)

Iwander said:


> Her family and friends..Black friend starts around 4:05ish


The black woman is a fool.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 28, 2019)

Iwander said:


> Her family and friends..Black friend starts around 4:05ish


 at everyone being colorblind. They “don’t see color” but they knew to drag all of her foolish black friends in front of the camera. I hope that she gets life in prison.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 28, 2019)

Iwander said:


> Her family and friends..Black friend starts around 4:05ish



You can always find one black person to co-sign for them. Always.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jul 1, 2019)

Iwander said:


> They havent released the 911 tape yet but during the grand jury proceedings the detective testified that on the 911 call she said. "get out the car..get out the f'ing car.  I'm going to shoot you."
> 
> There were several witnesses who said she was punching him but he didnt hit her back ...she shot him in the stomach then a guy recorded her changing her shirt.
> I hope that Mrs. Herring gets justice for her husband.  Watching her interviews makes me so sad for her.


*At the end of this I chuckled a lil, because she told the 911 dispatcher that the guy shot himself with her gun... *


----------



## Laela (Jul 1, 2019)

IKR... Ballistics will prove that was not the case. I guess she figured if she says it on 911 that's the end of that. Chuckle indeed...




AnjelLuvs said:


> *At the end of this I chuckled a lil, because she told the 911 dispatcher that the guy shot himself with her gun... *


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Oct 5, 2019)

Don't know when this trial will start but it will be a good one to follow.
She just was granted bond again last week. 
She's planning to use self defense as her defense strategy.


----------



## Laela (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm looking forward to this case as well....I recall Zimmerman blatantly ignoring the 911 dispatcher and still going after Trayvon, but using the Stand Your Ground law to claim self defense when he did catch up with the boy. This girl blatently ignored police to pursue.. so it seems she plans to go in that direction as Zimmerman case....GA is also a stand-your-ground state


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 11, 2019)

^^^But how far does one's "ground" extend though?

If it means chasing down the person one supposedly fears in spite of being told not to...then this law needs serious ammending.

It is an absolute clear as day injustice that Zimmerman walked.


----------



## Farida (Oct 11, 2019)

I don’t understand people. Like if one of my friends shot someone, black or otherwise I wouldn’t want to be associated with that person at all.


----------

